# compressus or rhom?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

this fish was sold to my friend as a diamond rhom. but I think it is more like a compressus according to the body shape and spot pattern. the fish is said to be 18 cm.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Definately not a rhom in my opinion. Going by the spotting I would say compressus but the head shape atleast at that angle looks like it could be an altuvei. Maybe closer side shots would help. I would lean more towards a compressus.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

def looks like a compressus to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good example of S. compressus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

WOW.... Nicest one i've ever seen... If you ever think about selling it, keep me in mind


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
I´ll be sure that it´s no rhom!
In my opinion it´s a compressus....
Martin


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

1 millinon % compressus


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow! Lovely specimen of one of my fave (and yet to own) piranhas. Good old Compressus.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

deff not a rhom nice fish though great pick up


----------



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

nice 'high backed' compressus


----------



## RhomChezi (Dec 22, 2005)

def an altuvei


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Without question Compressus or Altuvie.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks like a compressus...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

beautiful Compressus.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is a Compressus.

an altuvie would not have spots past the lateral line


----------

